# Surprised by a cheap light.



## Johnbeck180 (Aug 21, 2011)

found this light at the Indiana State Fair today. It was in my favorite place. The tool tent. 




don't know what kind of LED it has. Tail clicky, one level of brightness. 




on the right is my eagletac T20C2 mkII on low 10 lumens. On the left is the hawk, both lights are 3ft from the wall. it doesn't say on the package how many lumens. It has around 80-100ft of usable light, throws pretty good for a 5 dollar light. I took these pics with my phone so I couldn't adjust anything. 



no tail stand, all aluminum body, head and tail o'rings. (but for 5 bucks I'm pretty sure it's not water proof). glass lens in the head. Takes one AA battery. It would make a good keychain light, or pocket light. Never seen or heard of this brand before. Has anyone else?


----------



## enomosiki (Aug 21, 2011)

> don't know what kind of LED it has. Tail clicky, one level of brightness.


 
Looks like a Luxeon.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 22, 2011)

probably a clone of the 2/$3 home depot 1AA lights. That is just an oversized 5mm LED they put in all sorts of cheap "1watt" lights.


----------



## Norm (Aug 22, 2011)

Moved to Budget Lights - Norm


----------



## sol-leks (Aug 22, 2011)

Looks exactly like a light I am very fond of from goldengadgets called the cj-1w. I think they might sell it on DX as well, but not positive.

My favorite sub $5 light though at the moment is the mxdl AAA penlight. Really amazing quality for around 2 bucks.


----------



## Johnbeck180 (Aug 22, 2011)

sol-leks said:


> Looks exactly like a light I am very fond of from goldengadgets called the cj-1w. I think they might sell it on DX as well, but not positive.
> 
> My favorite sub $5 light though at the moment is the mxdl AAA penlight. Really amazing quality for around 2 bucks.


 
It's funny, we/I spend a good chunk of money on lights that exceed 5-6 or even 700 lumens. Then I find one that cost $5 and it's probably going to be the one I use the most.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 22, 2011)

sol-leks said:


> Looks exactly like a light I am very fond of from goldengadgets called the cj-1w. I think they might sell it on DX as well, but not positive.
> 
> My favorite sub $5 light though at the moment is the mxdl AAA penlight. Really amazing quality for around 2 bucks.


 
I got one of those 2AAA penlights... 3W I think it was but had a severely overdiven 5mm LED that after a few days started strobing then died so I yanked the circuit out, put a 5mm Cree LED in it and transplanted it into a Pelican 2AAA incan light.


----------



## kramer5150 (Aug 22, 2011)

Lynx_Arc said:


> probably a clone of the 2/$3 home depot 1AA lights. That is just an oversized 5mm LED they put in all sorts of cheap "1watt" lights.



... x2... and a year before that Home depot, was the micro-center 1AA...











This light exists in dozens of different formats, the factory in China makes these by the 1000s. heres my "police" branded one. My brother bought it from a street vendor in China for a couple bucks. it would be a nice loaner light, except it ONLY works with the odd-shaped Chinese AA battery it came with.


----------



## sol-leks (Aug 22, 2011)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I got one of those 2AAA penlights... 3W I think it was but had a severely overdiven 5mm LED that after a few days started strobing then died so I yanked the circuit out, put a 5mm Cree LED in it and transplanted it into a Pelican 2AAA incan light.


 8810
The one I'm thinking of is 1xAAA not 2xAAA and I've had a couple of them running fine for a while. If you're interested, I got them off of ebay. Do a search for mxdl 7119. The seller is autoshop8810. On KD, they selll what looks like the same light in a four pack, product ID 10756.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 22, 2011)

sol-leks said:


> 8810
> The one I'm thinking of is 1xAAA not 2xAAA and I've had a couple of them running fine for a while. If you're interested, I got them off of ebay. Do a search for mxdl 7119. The seller is autoshop8810. On KD, they selll what looks like the same light in a four pack, product ID 10756.


 
I don't have those but I have about a dozen of the arc clone lights I got long ago that are not too bad.


----------



## Onuris (Aug 23, 2011)

They sell that exact light at my local gunshop and BatteriesPlus under a NEBO brand for $10. Has a glow-in-dark switch cover though. I picked one up at BP when they were on sale for $6.50. I also had a similar Guidesman light from Home Depot. I did not like the rubber and silver battery tube on the NEBO, and the led and switch on the Guidesman were crap, so I switched parts, keep the better light on my desk, gave the other to my youngest daughter. She did not like the rubber piece either, it has been in her junk drawer.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Aug 23, 2011)

Innuendo, Removed - Norm

Hehe... Sorry Norm, forgot what I posted but I could only imagine...


----------



## Jep (Sep 7, 2011)

i had one of these in my hand at the fair and put it down.. should have went ahead and got it looks like.


----------



## 2100 (Sep 7, 2011)

They use those Nebo/Guidesman hosts for lasers at LPF as well. Decent budget stuff...


----------



## ico (Sep 24, 2011)

It's a Nebo CSI Luma rip off. A $5.99 light that is being ripped off to be sold at $5 
A CD store here also sell those in grey or pink...


----------



## moldyoldy (Oct 5, 2011)

I was looking at DE to find lower-cost gift lights and was overwhelmed by the many low-cost lights with no confidence that the light was "giftable". On a hunch, I purchased the $14.99 1x CR123A light from Lighthound (Lighthound brand). The light is a "gem in the rough" for the price. The color is good, the beam is good, the heatsinking is good. The "rough" aspect is that the O-ring has no lube as received and the fine-pitch threads are rough, resulting the head being difficult to turn initially. After a couple lube sessions and about 100 twists on the head, the light operates quite nicely.


----------

